# Can I use IMR 4320 with a 200grain Nosler?



## nc_reb (Dec 5, 2008)

I am very new to reloading. I have come across some really cheap (1/2 price) 200 grain nosler soft point bullets (store closing and that is all they had) that I thought I would try shooting them in my 30.06. I have been shooting 165 grain, which is all I need really. But since I found this box of 200's I would like to know if anyone has loading data for IMR 4320 powder and this grain Nosler Bullet. I know that this is a HUGE round and has no particular use in White tail hunting so I thought I would just punch paper with them. Maybe try some long range shots. Any help would be appreciated. Oh I called IMR today but they are closed until Monday. Unless some of you can help, my weekend loading and shooting plans may get cancelled.


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

My Nosler book shows a max of 47 grains with a 200 gr Partition. That burn rate is too fast to be ideal, most likely, but it will work.


----------

